# Rotator Cuff Surgery - the trail to recovery



## salinity (Sep 14, 2019)

7 hours post op from RC Surgery- 2cm full thickness supraspinatus tear (2 anchors), some labral debridement and “moving” of the bicep tendon back into the groove.
Nerve block is still helping me out, as is the ice machine. Sleeping is questionable- no recliner & the zero gravity chair I set up with a memory foam mattress is a wee bit tough to get out of. I figure the first few days are going to be kind of hellish, so I’m just buckling up. 
I’ll post some notes on progress in case anyone looking for that sort of info finds it useful someday. It’ll also give me an outlet while I’m off the bike.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Wishing you a full and speedy recovery


----------



## salinity (Sep 14, 2019)

Thanks. Well, the start of the hill climb at the beginning of this “trail” is an absolute b!t&h! So much so I couldn’t even post up here for a few days.

The pain came on about 18-24 hours post op (after the nerve block wore off) and it felt like a grizzly bear was tearing my shoulder apart. Constantly. No type or amount of narcotic pain med was even taking the edge off. Suppose I was one of the unlucky ones for whom the post op pain from this surgery is particularly bad.

The good news is that improvement is evident over the past day or so, albeit it very incremental. Getting comfortable enough to sleep is difficult, as the most comfortable position is sitting straight up hunched forward a bit (not thr nest gor sleeping). i thinkneach night will get better though.The cold-care icing machine is essential.

It was quite a ride, but hopefully the grade is leveling out some (ok, enough trail analogies!).


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

Hate to say it but like I was saying this surgery is not for the faint of heart. Dealing with tendons and ligaments is not fun!
The first 3 weeks were a rough, for me. It was around that time I sort of got my first decent night sleep.
After that it sort of got better, slowly.
The most comfortable position was the same for myself.....which I find kind ironic. However, it was not a great position to fall asleep in (even though it was a position that gave me the least amount of pain/ache) because I was afraid I would face plant myself into the floor off my bed.........which would not have been good..........but I did catch a few quick dozes in the position at the sometime. Sounds a bit pathetic but true.
I was lucky if I got 2 hours of sleep and then I would ice watching TV.........the reason the first 3 weeks were a blur.
Lack of sleep, the aching and Ice were my friends!!
Speedy recovery and keep up with updates!
Cheers,
Kevin


----------



## salinity (Sep 14, 2019)

Thanks all. This is way more of a doozy than I thought. 9 days post op - more discomfort than pain at this point, but still petty hard to focus my attention anywhere else and sleep is fairly truncated. Doc still won’t give out any more meds, so its just Tylenol and ice now. Starting to ice just a bit less today (nice to be untethered a bit). 
My biggest concern is damaging the repairs - I keep my arm in the immobilizer, but loosen straps and fidget quite a bit when I’m sitting around to try and get comfortable. I don’t have a good sense of what is too much for the shoulder & bicep. Doc said I can move anything below the elbow, but I can’t rotate my wrist outward past the “thumbs up” position - assuming that’s due to the bicep tendinosis (and maybe I shouldn’t be doing that)?
Hoping for steady improvement, even if it’s in small doses.


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

The immobilizer (I used the DonJoy UltraSling IV Shoulder Support Sling) good at first, considering I had to wear it 24/7.
For those that have never had this surgery...
After about 2 weeks...maybe, I started to hate the torture constraint I had to wear for 6 weeks.
I was suppose to wear it for 7 weeks but I had enough of the thing!
I use to let my shoulder out for a short time, carefully, for relief because the aching would drive me crazy.
I don't think my Doc would have been happy but I know me and I never did any damage, so I was good.
Besides he was very happy with my recovery, so what I did never hindered me in the long run.
Take it easy Salinity!
It will get better!


----------



## salinity (Sep 14, 2019)

11 days post op. Got a donjoy IV off eBay - was listed as a M but was actually a large - too much trouble to return, so I’ll just deal. The straps are definitely an improvement over the sling I was sent home with. I put a large gel ice pack inside the cuff to act as extra padding and to help relieve pressure on the ulnar nerve.
Pain is up and down, sleep is still intermittent, but Benadryl gets me 4-5 straight hrs most nights. First follow up tomorrow - hopefully after that I’ll be able to shower without (clear) gorilla taping plastic on my shoulder!


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

The Donjoy Ultrasling was one of the items I had to get fitted with before surgery, which the Doctor insisted on.
Sorry to read you are having issues.
I had to pay for it which was fine and my extended medical paid for, later.
I am surprised they sent you home in just a sling.......and not something like the Donjoy.
I guess everyone is different.
Another 7 to 10 days and you should start to feel a bit better.
It was at about 3 weeks after surgery when I would get out for a walkabout outside, which was awesome!
At 7 weeks I would ride the stationary bike and stretching (carefully), once a week, which I thought was amazing!

Take care!


----------



## salinity (Sep 14, 2019)

Thanks - they sent me home with the donjoy II ER, but it pulls in the neck and doesn’t have the offloading strap the IV does - totally worth the $40 I paid, even though the cuff is a little big.
Tough sleep last night and now it seems I have an ear infection (I get these often due to a perforated eardrum). Snowed a bit overnight- trails would be so much fun in the fat bike today - I’ll be living vicariously through local MTB Facebook groups. Certainly looking forward to brighter days!


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

Not sure if you want to read this but I never got on a mountain bike ride till the 8th month after surgery.
It was awesome, just so you know.
Stationary bikes were my only ride till I got to do a road ride in the 7th month.
But that was just me I guess..........
Cheers,
k


----------



## salinity (Sep 14, 2019)

That’s about what I figure for a timeline. If I can get back to some light trail riding by fall, I’ll be happy.

Had a follow up yesterday - got some pics & description of the surgery- probably starting PT in the pool next week. I like the idea of the pool.

My doc also said the immobilizer isn’t there necessarily to immobilize- it’s more just to make sure I don’t do anything stupid. The pillow is there strictly for comfort and doesn’t have any anatomical purpose (I was surprised to hear this). He’s fine with removing the sling when sitting, dangling the arm multiple times a day etc.


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

That is exactly what my Doctor said about the immobilizer!
He was a bit more strict on wearing it as he did not what me to tear the surgery he had just done.
I did take it out of the sling when I was sitting, which I am sure would not have made my Doc happy!

(From what I have heard, it is really easy to tear or damage this kind of surgery....a stumble or slip on the stairs....) which I made sure I did not want to do!
My Doctor told me he could not fix it again......not sure if it was true but I did not want to go through this surgery again.
Once it bad enough........
Cheers,

ps. here is a shot from last Saturdays ride. This a view point. Ironically, the bike is a result of my recovery and having to much time surfing the inter web and a credit card just sitting around........but I love the new ride!


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

So how is the recovery going Salinity?
I assume it is getting better slowly and you must be getting out more......


----------



## salinity (Sep 14, 2019)

3 weeks post op...

Pain has diminished somewhat - now aside from some occasional zings and zaps of level 7+ pain, it’s leveled off around a constant nagging 2-3. I think the biggest issue over the coming weeks is going to be resisting the urge to stretch it. I have been doing a bit of self-administered work on sime infraspinatus triggers (back of scapula, away from the surgical site) which seems to be referring pain right around where it’s most painful at the front of the shoulder- nerves and fascia are weird things.

Had 2PT sessions in the pool thus far - felt ok after those - a bit sore, but ok. Been getting out of the sling 3-4x a day to move the forearm and wrist a bit a do some passive hangs & brief pendulums. I’m back to work (from home) 25-30 hrs/week now - one hand typing & dictation software.

Sleep is still the biggest challenge- I’m still on the couch propped up, but may try the gravity chair tonight (I topped it with a memory foam mattress). Onward!


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

I found myself, it was around the 3 week mark I saw slowly some improvement.
It was around this time I had my first decent night sleep.......not amazing but better. I got like 4 or 5 hours in a row and it was nice! I kind of forget as it kind of all becomes one as the days just go by......
Just have to make sure you take it easy because this is the time when you could do something dumb......
The aching is going to take another month or more.
When are you to start physio? Week 6 or 7?
I started week seven I think?
Once I started physio I did hit a Hot-spring a number of times which was amazing but this was before COVID 19.

Take it easy!


----------



## salinity (Sep 14, 2019)

27 days post op today (but who’s counting?)...

I started PT (2X a week, passive RoM in the pool) on day 17. 4th session today - saw a different therapist who pushed it just a touch more. Feel like rom is progressing ever so slightly - they don’t do metrics at this point (which is hard for my science brain), but I estimate passive 90*+ out front, 80* to the side and I can be pushed past the plane of my back to the aft. Bicep attachment and muscle continues to be the “weak link” as far as pain goes. Pool for a couple more weeks, then apparently the real work begins (at week 6).

2 nights ago I was able to string together a Benadryl-enabled 5-6 straight hours of sleep. That was great. Still fussing with my couch sleep setup (and still don’t look forward to bedtime), but I’ll get there.

Took a decent walk to a nearby pond yesterday. I also joined a Transition FB group, so that’s getting me motivated again (I have a ‘14 Bandit I was considering moving in favor of the surly Wednesday I have, but I’m getting stoked on the bandit again). Might look around for a wheel truing stand to learn that dark art while I’m off the bike for a while.


----------



## Jetta2010 (Jan 15, 2012)

my shoulder surgery was not nearly as extensive as yours and it took me ~8 mo before I even considered getting on a bike. Good luck and keep your spirits up. Find things that you can do and try not to worry about the ones you can't.


----------



## salinity (Sep 14, 2019)

Yup - aiming for getting some easy trail riding again by the fall if I’m lucky. I imagine the bike’s will be fully maintained and ready by then (me? well, we shall see).


----------



## salinity (Sep 14, 2019)

6 week follow up today - the sling is gone! (Well, mostly). Good news for sure, but I type this just after midnight having given up on sleep after 2 fitful hours. Lots of burning/stabbing pain in the front of the shoulder at the bicep tendon anchor site after the Dr. cranked my arm a bit trying to achieve terminal RoM. Hoping he knew what he was doing (today & 6 weeks ago).


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

I am trying to remember what I felt like at 6 weeks.
I still had pain but I do believe I was getting better sleep then you. I still woke up during the night but I guess I was just a bit more use to the discomfort because I had the aching for years before surgery.......?
Not sure if you have done this but I had installed a pulley in the ceiling to get movement for the shoulder without putting any pressure on it. Moving it up and down, while sitting on a exercise ball. Also, my doctor showed me some stretches he wanted me to do, once I started physio that I still do. Lying on my back on the ground, legs straight out, both arms straight lying on my stomach while griping a short broom stick. While keeping the arms straight and even to each other, bring your arms slowly over your head and as far back as you can go, without doing any thing dumb. I found that stretch to very helpful. 
Hope that is a bit helpful.
I also had someone give me a message which was awesome!
I also continued to ice everyday for at least 3 months.
But that is just me.......
Hope it gets better for you!


----------



## salinity (Sep 14, 2019)

Thanks man - I do have a pulley, but haven’t really used it yet. I’m itching to jump in, but going to give myself a few days for my shoulder to get used to being sling-free before I start really working it. I start land-based PT on Tuesday, so that’ll be the jumping off point. 
the sleep cycle is remarkably consistent - bed around 10, wake at 12, up at 3:30 again, if I’m lucky I can fall back asleep after 1/2 hour or until about 5:30. I am able to get a short nap in most days though. Still on the couch for now.


----------



## DoNotDisturb (Feb 15, 2021)

Damn  I’m getting my labrum stitched back together this Friday. Not looking forward to it


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Nerve block just wore off on my Bankart lesion repair, the bone the labrum is attached to broke in half and the lower half was displaced down a bit. Luckily there wasn't much soft tissue damage but I also needed some surgery to repair bursitis from a crash about 1.5 yrs, ago and the long head bicep tendon may have been released, I'll know more in a follow up Monday...

Pain is significant but nowhere near my left shoulder I wrecked 4-5 years ago, that had near full-thickness tears of several muscles, then I got a SLAP tear from working out a year later, then after a couple months the long head bicep tendon snapped on a bike ride. No surgery and luckily the rotator cuff muscles fully healed and I'm 95% back to normal on that side.


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

Timely thread, I just came looking here, need to digest your journey.

I'm having left shoulder orthopedic surgery on 3/23, just met with my orthopedic doctor yesterday.
Per that meeting: 4 weeks in arm sling, 3-4 months recovery, so 6/end riding maybe ? .

Injury happened 1/15 snow skiing at Park City, torn rotator cuff and 2 torn ligaments, bicep and 2nd one. Did 4 weeks of physical therapy.

I'm looking at buying Kickrcore or Flux2 to keep 3-4 x weekly workouts as I recover.
I have zero experience with indoor trainers, as I ride 4 seasons outside 4-5 times weekly.

Here's my leaving the park city ER on 1/15 after 2 sets of X-rays. They thought I might have fractured shoulder blade also, fortunately not.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salinity (Sep 14, 2019)

Yikes - at least you have a good “how’d you do it” story. I simply tipped over at a full stop and fell off a 3 ft wooden feature- not exactly glamorous.

I’m sitting at just about 7 weeks post-op. Started active-assist (pulley & cane) exercises this week at home & at PT (home = 2x/day). I have very little active RoM (maybe 85* forward, 45* to the side and 5* external, if that). I can get my arm to about 120* laying on my back.
My protocol has me sound active assist RoM for the next 5 weeks, then a reassessment- if I have near full RoM by then I can start strengthening. Given where I am now I can’t imagine having near full RoM in 5 weeks.

good luck with your surgery. Any questions, don’t hesitate to ask. Biggest advice Is give now is take the next 20 days or so to (carefully) strengthen your good shoulder - it’s going to get used ALOT!


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

My wife and family read this, it's like a "scared straight" episode.
I'll be in contact with my ortho on more detailed expectations for my recovery after reading your & others account here.
First Month / 4 full weeks in a sling: 1st week expectations; sleeping, moving around home, going up/down stairs - our bedroom on 2nd floor, bathroom (at least I'm right handed, still the twisting of left hand), etc.
next 3 weeks expectations, then month 2-3 expectations.
Sounds like PT is broken into basic healing and motion, then getting mobility to a certain point, then strength regaining.

salinity, your recovery seems longer than what I was told for mine, continued success on yours.

ok - I just see this related thread, so reading that now.
Rotator cuff surgery - tips and tricks

Honestly, I need to look at a good visual of the shoulder, how it works / operates, etc.
And the different degrees / depth of surgery involved. My Ortho told me I'd have no screws/other, procedure is first look at the area with a scope, to confirm it to MRI, then fix it. Discussion is 1.5 - 2" incision for the torn rotator cuff fix and 2 small X incision marks for the torn ligaments fix.

Bought my kickr core Monday, had to order thru axle 12 x 148 stuff & XD driver freehub as I'm SRAM MTB 12 speed, they are arriving today, so I'll setup the exercise bike this weekend. Been doing 4-6-8 mile walks at sub 15 min / mile pace 2-3 times/week, which is as fast as you can power walk w/o jogging, gets the HR into lower 130's at times, decent cardio.

This will be my 2nd surgery, I did have a full right hip replacement Nov-2014, ball and socket, I'm "Ti guy". That was 2 nights / 3 days in hospital, 6 week off work short term disability - no driving, PT person initially came to my home first 2 weeks for PT then I went to their clinic last 4 weeks PT.


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

Also , I've been doing these as PT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm at 16 weeks post-op and I've been able to mountain bike again as of two weeks ago -- even sent a few small (3') drops. I didn't have any formal PT but did ROM exercises on my own. My ROM is about 80% of full.


----------



## DoNotDisturb (Feb 15, 2021)

I’m 6 days post op for torn labrum. First day wasn’t bad. Second day hurt but really only with movement. 3rd day I stopped the narcotics and reached what I thought was the peak of my pain. 4th and 5th day felt good. Good range of motion. Was able to type my school work and play some COD on pc, no load bearing of any kind. Mostly just a dull ache throughout the day remedied with Tylenol. 430 this morning woke up with the worst pain so far. Raging aching pain. No arm/shoulder position solved it. Tried to continue sleeping, took oxy again. Once that kicked in I just continued to feel a small dull ache. Had my 1st post op. Everything looks good, recommended to start PT ASAP.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

DoNotDisturb said:


> I'm 6 days post op for torn labrum. First day wasn't bad. Second day hurt but really only with movement. 3rd day I stopped the narcotics and reached what I thought was the peak of my pain. 4th and 5th day felt good. Good range of motion. Was able to type my school work and play some COD on pc, no load bearing of any kind. Mostly just a dull ache throughout the day remedied with Tylenol. 430 this morning woke up with the worst pain so far. Raging aching pain. No arm/shoulder position solved it. Tried to continue sleeping, took oxy again. Once that kicked in I just continued to feel a small dull ache. Had my 1st post op. Everything looks good, recommended to start PT ASAP.


Cool, good luck! I'm 13 days in now, I had a bony bankart lesion, which means the bone the labrum is on was fractured, so my labrum was torn apart in the process.

I can feel the shoulder healing day by day, and it feels like I can take my sling off and everything would be normal (of course I won't). Have a 2 wk checkup tomorrow and look forward to starting ROM PT exercises...

Sleeping is actually one of the most dangerous things when injured like this since you can move unconsciously. I put pillows on my surgical side to prevent rolling over on it, and you just have to tell yourself before sleep you can't roll over on your injured side.


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

That is why the Doc's want you in a sling as long as possible, specially sleeping. You could do a movement unconsciously and put yourself back weeks or just re-tear the repair. That is why I said be careful walking down stairs because if you slip .....instinct or reaction kicks in and there goes all the hard work the Doctor did.
I was in a sling for 6 weeks and that was 1 week shorter the my Doctor hoped for......I hated the sling near the end!
2nd time over the surgery is not fun, as I was told.
Therefore I tried my best to take care of my shoulder the first time.
In the first 3 months of my recovery I could not sit and sign my name....had to stand to sign..... I think the lawyer doing my Will thought I was a bit weird till I explained......LOL
At 4 weeks I was doing walks with a sling, around my place for 45 mins.....it was August so it was nice weather, dry and sunny.
(Not sure if I would have in snow and ice!)
I was riding a stationary bike within 6 or 7 weeks, which was awesome.
At the end of 3 months I went back to work as a carpenter, light duty and had no issues.
But I had to be careful!
Mountain biking I did about 34 weeks after surgery......I was awesome just to get out!

Have not heard much Salinity but I am sure he is slowly getting better!
Mtndudex- those are good excursuses but don't get to aggressive to early. You seem to be the type to push it a bit.....?

But the worst was the aching before and after....till my shoulder healed....I have no aching and is amazing!......knock on wood!
Ice was my saviour and the heat felt so good!

Take care all!


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

Found this site which really worked for me in rehabilitation.
I did the exercise the the Doctor and Physio wanted but I always always looking for more.
Besides it reminds me what I need to do........
(And the person showing how to do the exercises is easy on the eyes but not the reason I found it good....)

Rotator Cuff Exercises - Mobility, Stretching, Strengthening, Sports Specific

Just make sure you don't over do it!
Good luck!


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

Update:
Getting fitted Monday 3/22 for the shoulder brace, I'm now taking surgery day 3/23 thru 4/9 as short term leave from work based on direction from my orthopedic doctor.

You guys and info have helped my mindset;
Preparing to sleep in recliner chair 7-10 days on first floor , no stairs till 2 weeks in, don't rush it.
Dopamine withdrawal is still killing me . Getting "fast walks" at 136 steps a minute @ 14.5 mile pace in, 4 - 8 miles depending on time available. Gets HR in the upper 120's average.

I'll check in post surgery... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

Good Luck mtbdudex!
I learned to really dislike my shoulder brace, even thought it was super helpful in the beginning.......

I was off work for 3 months, which was really good, looking back at it now.
I was pretty much useless the first 2 months!
At 2 1/2 months I started to see a difference for the better.
(I thought I would be back to work by week 7).........


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

With Covid-19 I’ve been remote from home a full 52 weeks now, I manage an engineering team.. so I desire to get back when I can within reason, without adverse pain.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

12 hours post surgery, it's 4am, the left arm feels like a dead slab of meat. The nerve block barely wearing off, barely move fingers a twitch, zero skin feel sensation.
At 8am I'll call dr just as sanity check.
We have recliner, I got 4 hours sleep 10-2, then awake since. Took med, applied ice, now looking forward to 2-3 more hours sleep.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

mtbdudex said:


> 12 hours post surgery, it's 4am, the left arm feels like a dead slab of meat. The nerve block barely wearing off, barely move fingers a twitch, zero skin feel sensation.
> At 8am I'll call dr just as sanity check.
> We have recliner, I got 4 hours sleep 10-2, then awake since. Took med, applied ice, now looking forward to 2-3 more hours sleep.
> 
> ...


My nerve block lasted about 26 hours. I hated the cadaver arm feeling. I actually preferred the pain over the loss of motor control. Heal up well!


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

Nat said:


> My nerve block lasted about 26 hours. I hated the cadaver arm feeling. I actually preferred the pain over the loss of motor control. Heal up well!


Hey truly thx for quick feedback, helps relieve some of my dead arm feel concern. The post surgery info should include such so patients know it's expected.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoNotDisturb (Feb 15, 2021)

mtbdudex said:


> 12 hours post surgery, it's 4am, the left arm feels like a dead slab of meat. The nerve block barely wearing off, barely move fingers a twitch, zero skin feel sensation.
> At 8am I'll call dr just as sanity check.
> We have recliner, I got 4 hours sleep 10-2, then awake since. Took med, applied ice, now looking forward to 2-3 more hours sleep.
> 
> ...


I opted out of the nerve block. Do not regret it


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

DoNotDisturb said:


> I opted out of the nerve block. Do not regret it


I hear ya, hopefully I don't need another surgery...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

Two weeks since 3/23 surgery will be tomorrow:

Healing is going much slower than I thought. The soft tissue seems to take a lot longer to heal, went for a ride to Home Depot yesterday as our refrigerator went easter morning, my wife drove, the basic josteling in the car cause pain at a level of 5 to 6 it was almost unbearable.

I've walked our private gravel road a few times , going stir crazy in the home!!!!
Can last about the 600 feet home driveway to mailbox then a little more on the gravel road, the jostling from walking even gives pain thought not as much as the driving .

Q: how long for you guys before the simple walking or passenger in car did not hurt? I hate being a complainer to my family.

Physical therapy starts this week twice a week Wed & Fri for the next four-six weeks, I scheduled out four weeks so far. Had to work around my 16 year HS son and wife's schedule to drive me.
Went into the physical therapist last Friday for initial consultation and to set up the physical therapy plan.

I'm experiencing slight swelling hand / fingers , I'm now squeezing foam block then working up to a black squeeze ball.
Also I do very simple arm extension moving forearm at the elbow down only two sets of 10 2-3 times a day, this is from Friday initial PT consultation and brief session.

Hate the Narco's hydrocodene 7.5-325, I became a sleeper with them, stopped after day 5. Sleeping in family room recliner chair ... yea that's getting old also, get 2-3 hour sleep chunks, awake 1 hour or so, rinse and repeat.

1st doctor visit We'd 3/31 feedback sheet. 









The Physical Therapy protocol sheet


> >No driving till 6 weeks post op




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Jeez, it’s only been two weeks! That’s only the inflammation phase and you haven’t even started healing yet. Expect months for recovery. Rotator cuff surgery will teach you patience whether you like it or not.


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

Well said Nat....
First month was tough!
I never left the house for a month.......
2nd month was better but just a bit better.
Look at it this way if you push it and screw it up.....do you want to do this all over again?
I think not!
So put you patience pants on take it easy tiger!


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

Trust me I’m ear’s open here.
Wearing the arc sling everywhere, being cautious.

Back to simple arm jostle motion .. like walking with the arc sling, how long before it was tolerable for say 600-1000 feet for you guys?

Then there’s the drive to PT, well again I wear the arc sling but the roads are what they are.

Also, tasks like computer keyboard at desk .. I can see that’s weeks and weeks away ... how long for you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

mtbdudex said:


> Trust me I'm ear's open here.
> Wearing the arc sling everywhere, being cautious.
> 
> Back to simple arm jostle motion .. like walking with the arc sling, how long before it was tolerable for say 600-1000 feet for you guys?
> ...


I was able to walk a couple of miles in the sling by the end of week 1 but it did still hurt. I'd say it was maybe a couple of months before I could walk four miles without pain. When my arm was in the sling everything just felt like it wanted to cramp up.

Driving well was after about 10-12 weeks. Turning the steering wheel was weird. My surgical arm didn't like being raised up but I turned it into rehab, haha.

Arms in front of me on a desktop keyboard was maybe 2 months. Mostly I use voice recognition at work and thumbs on my phone.

I'll be exactly 19 weeks post-op as of tomorrow and I'm able to ride my bike comfortably and hit some small jumps without thinking about my arm, so there's light at the end of the tunnel. I can stand and pedal uphill while cranking on the bars too. The main thing I keep thinking is that I do not want to re-tear my RC and go through everything again.


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

I was able to do a 3 km walk loop at week 5.
Nothing special. Arm in sling still.
At week 8, once I did not need the sling, I went once a week to ride a stationary bike for 30 minutes.....which was awesome. Light stretching .
Still walked a 5 km loop every day, with about 90 m of elevation. Super safe route......unless a car would hit me....?
At 3 months I was on light duty at work but had to be careful. Physio 2 times a week and I still had to do lots of exercise everyday and icing.
8 months for my first mountain bike ride.
Like Nat said the last thing I was to do is re-tear it!!!!!!


----------



## salinity (Sep 14, 2019)

It's been a while, so here's the 3-month update...

Saw the Dr. yesterday for my 12-week PO appt. - he's quite happy with my progress, even though I feel like I'm behind. In fact I'm supposedly where he wanted to see me at 18 weeks - so that's somewhat encouraging. He is quite conservative, but it underscores how every doctor and patient is different. I still have pain in front of shoulder (bicep anchor point) and very limited external rotation. Forward and scapular flexion is ok (160 degrees or so). No strength work quite yet, but I am reducing in-person PT to once a week to preserve my visits (only get 35 total annually).

I am sleeping in bed now started at around 9 weeks PO. Sleeping pretty well - still not laying on my operated-on side, and do wake up a couple times at night, but been on a more or less normal sleep schedule for about a month.

Amazingly I did get the all clear to do some low-risk biking on the road and easy "swimming" (no laps or deliberate strokes)! That was a bone I'm psyched to get thrown! I'm not a road biker, but I slapped some skinny wheels and tires on the Surly and I'm ready to get in the saddle! We live on a steep hill, so no problem getting a workout in in my neighborhood.


----------



## salinity (Sep 14, 2019)

FWIW, I was able to type & use a computer with both hands in earnest once out of the sling (6-weeks). I think I was doing it a bit (albeit poorly) a couple of weeks prior while still in the sling.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

salinity said:


> It's been a while, so here's the 3-month update...
> 
> Saw the Dr. yesterday for my 12-week PO appt. - he's quite happy with my progress, even though I feel like I'm behind. In fact I'm supposedly where he wanted to see me at 18 weeks - so that's somewhat encouraging. He is quite conservative, but it underscores how every doctor and patient is different. I still have pain in front of shoulder (bicep anchor point) and very limited external rotation. Forward and scapular flexion is ok (160 degrees or so). No strength work quite yet, but I am reducing in-person PT to once a week to preserve my visits (only get 35 total annually).
> 
> ...


Sounds good! I'm at 6 weeks today. TBH this was cake compared to rotator cuff tears and other soft tissue damage I sustained on the opposite side about 6 years ago. I'll be back on the bike by week 10 but will go easy for the first 4 weeks or so as doc said 4-6 mo for full bone strength. I was only in a sling for 2 weeks. In comparison the rotator cuff tears and tendon damage I dealt with on the left side took literally years due to recurring issues, like getting a SLAP tear doing PT a year after, then ripping my long head bicep tendon while riding a couple months later... and I'll probably be getting some surgery to clean up next winter, which will be about 6 years later. Seems like with shoulders either you get lucky or get f#@ked. I've heard of folks riding a few weeks after collarbone breaks!


----------



## salinity (Sep 14, 2019)

davec113 said:


> Sounds good! I'm at 6 weeks today. TBH this was cake compared to rotator cuff tears and other soft tissue damage I sustained on the opposite side about 6 years ago. I'll be back on the bike by week 10 but will go easy for the first 4 weeks or so as doc said 4-6 mo for full bone strength. I was only in a sling for 2 weeks. In comparison the rotator cuff tears and tendon damage I dealt with on the left side took literally years due to recurring issues, like getting a SLAP tear doing PT a year after, then ripping my long head bicep tendon while riding a couple months later... and I'll probably be getting some surgery to clean up next winter, which will be about 6 years later. Seems like with shoulders either you get lucky or get f#@ked. I've heard of folks riding a few weeks after collarbone breaks!


Nice! Going easy is the hard part, but re-injury is definitely #1 as far as my paranoia goes - I don't want to have to go through this surgery again if I can help it. I had a lot of trouble knocking down the pain for the first few weeks, and the bicep/bicep anchor point has been giving me fits since the beginning. The Dr. is happy though, and it's amazing how much that encouragement made a difference - I went in feeling down due to some persistent bicep pain and felt I was behind in my RoM, but came out feeling ok about where I was progress-wise.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

salinity said:


> Nice! Going easy is the hard part, but re-injury is definitely #1 as far as my paranoia goes - I don't want to have to go through this surgery again if I can help it. I had a lot of trouble knocking down the pain for the first few weeks, and the bicep/bicep anchor point has been giving me fits since the beginning. The Dr. is happy though, and it's amazing how much that encouragement made a difference - I went in feeling down due to some persistent bicep pain and felt I was behind in my RoM, but came out feeling ok about where I was progress-wise.


Yup, I have 5 anchors in my glenoid, if they fail it may mean a total replacement. I've been really careful!

IME things either get better or worse, as long as you're moving in the right direction you're good. Also, no need to push too hard on regaining ROM, it will come with time as well. Good Luck!


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

Good to hear that you are doing better Salinity!
Like you said as long as the Doc is happy.....you are doing it right!

I had a set back a bit (in the last 2 weeks) as I strained my bicep muscle attachment point (I have a torn bicep muscle that they never attached.....to old) on the right shoulder. 
I am not exactly why but if it does not get better I might have to see the Doc.......
Sore to the touch but slooooowly geeeeeeeeting betterrrrrrrrr.
Not sure exactly how but I am not a happy camper........back to icing and taking it easy a bit.
Have not missed this.........20 months since surgery if you are wondering.

This getting old sucks!


----------



## salinity (Sep 14, 2019)

Dawgprimo said:


> Good to hear that you are doing better Salinity!
> Like you said as long as the Doc is happy.....you are doing it right!
> 
> I had a set back a bit (in the last 2 weeks) as I strained my bicep muscle attachment point (I have a torn bicep muscle that they never attached.....to old) on the right shoulder.
> ...


Thanks - sure is a slow process and one that will likely be at the forefront of my mind for a long time with every twitch and tweak of the shoulder.

sorry to hear about your bicep - where is the strain (you mentioned attachment point, but also that presumably the long head tendon is not attached / tenomoty)? Ihad a bicep tenodesis, but it was attached higher than usual (above the pectoral) - it was o my cut & re-attached to get it out of the way. However, that restricts my RoM far more than the actual RC repair and gives me fits day to day.


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

The strain or as I see it ......my shoulder or bicep is angry with me and letting me know I over did it.
As you know it is all sort of related with the shoulder/rotator cuff and when it becomes angry it is difficult to deal with.
But I am icing and some compression on it and it seems to be helping. I might have bicep tendonitis which would not surprise me! 
This sort of reminds me before I had surgery.......I had issues for years and was dealing with it the best I could before I saw the Doc......
But it makes me think that there are some things I can't do that I use to not even think about.

You don't appreciate what you got like an awesome working shoulder......till you don't.........I guess that is human nature.


----------



## Pablo1960 (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone for sharing your rotator cuff experiences. 

I’m a 61 year old “overhead athlete”, a rock & ice climber and swimmer. At my age and activity level, I guess it’s not really surprising I have shoulder issues. 

My left shoulder has been talking to me for a while now. I stopped breathing on my left side while swimming about 10 years ago because of shoulder pain. 3 years ago, I stopped doing butterfly. This last summer with the pandemic, I stayed out of the pool and just hiked, mountain biked and did body weight exercises on my own…pull-ups, sit-ups, push-ups and dips. (It’s funny, but I feel I actually significantly improved my mountain biking by riding alone. I could concentrate more on technique and not be worried about making the 40 year-olds wait for me…or maybe it was just my new Maxxis Minion tires?) Anyway, last fall I noticed my shoulder starting to complain about palms-out pull-ups and ring dips. A little while later, it didn’t like chin-ups, bar dips, or push-ups, plus it was really sore after 20-30 mile mountain bike rides…even if I was only riding non-technical trails. Finally, my shoulder said ‘enough’ and I saw an orthopedic surgeon.

My surgery is next Wednesday, April 21: 
Left Shoulder Arthroscopy W/Debridement,
Subacromial Decompression,
Arthroscopic Biceps Tenodesis,
Rotator Cuff Repair with Regenten Graft. 

Your stories have helped me be realistic on what’s in store with my first soft tissue injury. I’ve had many broken bones over the years including a climbing fall 26 years ago which resulted in a compression fracture of L1 and burst fracture of L2. The subsequent 1.5 years of hard rehab work payed off when I found myself at 15,000 msl, carrying a 50 lb pack on a volcano glacier in Ecuador. I’m hoping this recovery is just as successful, although shorter. 2020 sucked due to the pandemic. 2021 isn’t looking much better. Here’s to a happy and healthy 2022 for everyone!


----------



## salinity (Sep 14, 2019)

Best of luck Pablo. That’s a fairly similar surgery to what I had. Any questions along the way, don’t hesitate to ask.

A bit over 3 months in and I can ride a bike on the street and tinker on the MTB (fork seals, hub maintenance etc. And I did not have an easy time for the first couple of months.


----------



## adoble (Aug 19, 2007)

I had a pretty bad rotator cuff tear and had surgery on 12/1/20, by 3/1/21 I was back on the bike and tearing it up. Now 6 weeks later it’s like it never happened. I started P-T 2 weeks after surgery and went to 40 sessions, that was a tremendous help in getting back at it! Good luck there is a light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

Good luck on your surgery Pablo, a couple things I learned from four weeks in now. 
You're going to sleep in a recliner chair with the arc sling, at first I tried 
a bedsheet on the chair, it was cold and uncomfortable, the thicker blanket I have on there now is nice and warm underneath me with a simple throw on top.

Second get a decent night light, as you get up in the middle of the night you don't wanna trip or have any unforeseen things in your path to the bathroom.

Third, having some stand next to your chair is perfect, smart phone charging station, snacks and drinks, TV remote control, etc.









$10 LED Night light, has 5 dimmer settings and 2 light colors









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pablo1960 (Jan 2, 2011)

Great ideas. Thanks.


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

I feel ya 8 week so far for me
I did my roatator on my MUNI mountain unicycle riding down a hill cover in snow where people were sledding, I would say im 50% back


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

Full five weeks into my left shoulder surgery, spent my first night in bed Saturday , had the arc sling strap on the waist only. I think I woke up my wife only three or four times ha ha Ha. Mostly slept on back flat minimum pillow on head. Able to rest on right side for 10 minutes or so but not sleep .

Been going for 3 to 4 mile walks at the local park past 2 weeks , they have a paved trail, I’ve been wearing the arc sling and it’s actually OK my shoulder. Slight sore, I ice it.

Well I have the indoor wahoo kicker core trainer set up, I’ve still not used it yet. I still can’t tie I shoes by myself.

My doctor gave me the green light to not wear the arc sling during the day while I’m inside the home simple movements, still must wear it at night sleeping or if I go outside somewhere. After week six then I should not have to wear the arc sling.

It seem there’s a balance between wearing the arc sling, and your bicep muscle or forearm muscle freezing up from lack of usage. I had reached that point so not wearing the arc sling during the day is welcomed getting more mobility into those muscles.

PT twice a week, was back at work 4 weeks post surgery 4/19, I extended my leave 1 week due to just not feeling strong, mental fatigue, etc. it was right move. From start of week 7, 5/10, then PT will gradually ramp up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm around 5 months postop at this point and have been able to get back on the bike. Yesterday I rode on a local trail with jumps and drop-offs. I discovered that when I'm airborne I get a little lopsided, and I think it's from muscle imbalance that I didn't have prior to my injury. I endoed _really hard_ off a 4 foot drop and am quite surprised that I didn't go over the bars. However, my shoulder did not hurt in the least after that goof up. I'm pretty pleased about that.


----------



## salinity (Sep 14, 2019)

Woof - brave one you are @Nat - once I'm back on the trail, I'm for sure keeping my wheels (mostly) on the ground tonat least the 8-12 month mark (I'm at 14 weeks PO).

I did take a fairly easy trail ride on a newly acquired single speed a couple days ago. Maybe wasn't the best idea because I now have some new and persistent pains in my shoulder (I did torque on the bars a bit on a couple of punchy climbs). Hopefully just aggravated it a bit. Next time I'm opting for cushy tires and some gears!


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

salinity said:


> Woof - brave one you are @Nat - once I'm back on the trail, I'm for sure keeping my wheels (mostly) on the ground tonat least the 8-12 month mark (I'm at 14 weeks PO).
> 
> I did take a fairly easy trail ride on a newly acquired single speed a couple days ago. Maybe wasn't the best idea because I now have some new and persistent pains in my shoulder (I did torque on the bars a bit on a couple of punchy climbs). Hopefully just aggravated it a bit. Next time I'm opting for cushy tires and some gears!


That was my plan but once I got a taste of the trail again it was ON. I swear, every time I ride my shoulder feels a little bit better. It's like fun rehab. I just booked a couple of trips to bike parks in June to try out my new DH machine. It's go time.


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow, seeing all of these pictures and reading everyone's stories is really encouraging. I had my surgery on March 9th and went through the same nightmare as most of you have. I've been in physical therapy for 2 weeks now and am trying to gain mobility back. I thought I was not doing so well but hear nothing but good things from my therapist. It is a long road but will get better and back on bike as you all will also. I'm back in my bed and don't miss the recliner at all. Good luck to everyone here. There is a saying...."Misery Loves Company"


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

Little victories…
Stopped wearing arc sling at night 1 week ago … that’s 6 weeks post surgery . 

Just yesterday able to tie my own shoes , barely but it’s possible 
Gotta position my legs on a footstool 

Walking without arc sling twice now, 3 miles both times. Moving arm back n forth. Afterwards I have iced the shoulder for swelling 


Still getting swollen hand / stiff wrist. I’m doing the squeeze black foam ball and wrist stretched, still happening . This is 7 weeks post surgery.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salinity (Sep 14, 2019)

I found that walking the trails I usually rode was a pretty decent substitute and helped mentally and physically. 

I'll be 17 weeks PO on Friday. I feel my shoulder is about 70%. I've been cleared to do some low-risk biking but I've found that I'd rather walk than bike on pavement. So I've taken a couple low-risk trail rides over the past few weeks - one on a single speed at a new trail (I don't recommend SS to recovering shoulders unless it's FLAT) and another on the FS at my local trail. The latter was a combined ride & hike a bike over the chunkier areas. The shoulder was a bit sore after both, but manageable. It is VERY hard to dial it back though - even though I don't really send it, just staying off the more challenging parts of the trail is tough. I was able to perform a bunch of much needed maintenance to the herd, and even solved a longstanding creaking on the FS. 

My ROM is improving though external rotation is still lagging behind. I've started some strength training (2-5 lbs, bands) and am going to PT once a week (my insurance limits visits to 35/year, so I'm preserving them). I still get sore some days and can't sleep on that side, but I can do most of the day-to-day activities without thinking about it too much. Gotta take it easy after labor-intensive things like yardwork, mowing, etc. 

I haven't tried surfing, but may try paddling around this week just to see how it feels. I'm on a working vacation down in NC, so I'll be off the bike for 2 weeks - when I get back I'm hoping to be in the woods for a short ride 2-3 times a week.


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

salinity said:


> I found that walking the trails I usually rode was a pretty decent substitute and helped mentally and physically.
> 
> I'll be 17 weeks PO on Friday. I feel my shoulder is about 70%. I've been cleared to do some low-risk biking but I've found that I'd rather walk than bike on pavement. So I've taken a couple low-risk trail rides over the past few weeks - one on a single speed at a new trail (I don't recommend SS to recovering shoulders unless it's FLAT) and another on the FS at my local trail. The latter was a combined ride & hike a bike over the chunkier areas. The shoulder was a bit sore after both, but manageable. It is VERY hard to dial it back though - even though I don't really send it, just staying off the more challenging parts of the trail is tough. I was able to perform a bunch of much needed maintenance to the herd, and even solved a longstanding creaking on the FS.
> 
> ...


Salinity, I've done the same. Walking the trails and just getting back out in nature has a lot of benefits. It is it's own therapy both physical and mental.


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

tidbits ......
most un-settling thing that happened: 3 weeks in .. I woke up at 2:50am intense pain left calf / lower leg, like a vein wanted to burst .. not a cramp ... This was during time I was sleeping on recliner chair.
Called dr, went to ultrasound same day by 6:30 pm. Fortunately no blood clot.

Continual frustration thing: The left wrist/fingers stiffness / frozen condition, daily upon wake up. I've been diligent on the hand/wrist PT for this, and still daily. Once I've started walking at "pace" after 5-6 minutes the wrist/fingers loosen up.

From 8 weeks in been walking 5 times a week, 3-ish miles, at 15min/mile pace. Either subdivision or local park.
Nice to be at first dawn light, hear bird song.

9 weeks in .. I can finally tie my shoes "almost" normal, w/o pain

10 weeks in .. Been riding my fattie bike on our private road carefully, just gaging the left shoulder pain / motion threshold. Got a overhead simple pully to improve range of motion during home PT.

11 weeks in ..Tues 6/1 ... continual 2x week PT thru June end, diligent home daily PT. 
3rd Ortho Doctor follow-up is 6/17. Family and I going to Disney 6/26 - 6/30.

Still not sleeping on left shoulder side as of 11 weeks in
When we're you guys able to sleep on surgery side?

I'll next check in once ride first MTB trail.
Continual success to other on their recovery journey.


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

Glad to see you are slowly getting better mtndudex!
Weird about the leg/calf issue! 
As for sleeping on the side where you had surgery.
I pretty much switched over to my left now.
To many years of aching before surgery and after that it is hard for me to be comfortable on the right side now.....but I can now!
Got used to the left I guess.
And that was my go to side for most of my life......but all is good so far!
A few set backs but nothing serious. Just when I over do it!

Getting out riding at least 1-2 times a week, now.
20 km plus with a 1000 m of elevation gain and all is good so far. 
Mind you it will be 2 years from this July 31st.
Time flies..........wow!

Good Luck!


----------



## salinity (Sep 14, 2019)

Funny you should ask - I slept on my side by accident this weekend (18ish weeks PO) - woke up in the middle of the night and my rotator cuff was in full spasm. Very unsettling. I have an MRI scheduled for the 16th, as I’m still experiencing more pain than the doc thinks should be the norm, plus my ER is only about 60% of where it should be. Otherwise, strength and RoM seems ok. Ive been doing some easy trail rides here and there, plus most normal life things, so hopefully it’s just normal aches and pains of recovery.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

I broke my neck (fractured C1 & C2) while ROLLING a 2 foot drop at TWO mph that I should have dropped at speed. I went OTB and lawn darted. I was told 8-11 weeks in a neck brace but was released after 7. I rode XC type trails for a couple weeks and the worst part was weak neck muscles from wearing the brace. However, once I started pushing myself, I never looked back and now ride gnarlier trails and greater speeds than I ever did. Even my regular riding buddies comment on it. Playing it safe is what got me into trouble to begin with. Basically, I've gone with the dirt bike motto of "If in doubt, gas it".


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

salinity said:


> Funny you should ask - I slept on my side by accident this weekend (18ish weeks PO) - woke up in the middle of the night and my rotator cuff was in full spasm. Very unsettling. I have an MRI scheduled for the 16th, as I'm still experiencing more pain than the doc thinks should be the norm, plus my ER is only about 60% of where it should be. Otherwise, strength and RoM seems ok. Ive been doing some easy trail rides here and there, plus most normal life things, so hopefully it's just normal aches and pains of recovery.


Sucks on the spasm, ugh.
Good luck on your upcoming MRI the 16th, while your doing that I'll be seeing my orthopedic surgeon for 3rd visit, 12 full weeks post surgery.

I've attached this pulley in kitchen 2 weeks back, it's my in-home PT zone.
Being vigilant on 2x/day stuff.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

k2rider1964 said:


> I broke my neck (fractured C1 & C2) while ROLLING a 2 foot drop at TWO mph that I should have dropped at speed. I went OTB and lawn darted. I was told 8-11 weeks in a neck brace but was released after 7. I rode XC type trails for a couple weeks and the worst part was weak neck muscles from wearing the brace. However, once I started pushing myself, I never looked back and now ride gnarlier trails and greater speeds than I ever did. Even my regular riding buddies comment on it. Playing it safe is what got me into trouble to begin with. Basically, I've gone with the dirt bike motto of "If in doubt, gas it".


Agree on when riding aggressive trails / features need to hit them with a purpose.
Truly, it should be second nature when doing it, if your thinking then your not really ready for that challenge that day; either skill wise, confidence, or just not proper frame of mind.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

Last update in this thread.
Full 17 weeks into recovery.
I've been riding 4 times a week now, all trails. Been on local "easy" trails until 2 weeks ago, now doing some mid-level ability and length 16 miles / 2 hours.
This is last week for PT.

Moved the home PT zone to bedroom, wife wanted normalcy back in the kitchen.
Still working on range of motion for outstretched / up, I'm 170 degrees on right but 125 on left, other range of motion comparable right to left. Strength still not same, working on that, I've been told 9-11 months depends.









Good luck to others on your recovery efforts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pablo1960 (Jan 2, 2011)

I’ll also finish up with a couple final posts in this thread. 

Reminder: I’m the 61 year old climber, swimmer 
who had a frozen shoulder going into surgery for:
-Left Shoulder Arthroscopy W/Debridement,
-Subacromial Decompression,
-Arthroscopic Biceps Tenodesis,
-Rotator Cuff Repair with Regenten Graft. 

I just had my 12 week/3 month appointment with my Doc,
and he’s pleased with my progress. My range of motion is 
not improving as quickly as most patients, but that’s due to my 
frozen shoulder. With time, the prognosis is good. 
In addition to my daily hikes in the foothills and 1 hour of PT 
exercises (also still going to the therapist 1 x week), he has now
allowed me to start swimming, which felt great. 300 yards
isn’t even a normal swimming warm up, but I’ll increase the distance
slowly. With my limited range of motion, you can hardly call it 
swimming, but again, it will improve. Baby steps. 

He also said I could start to ride my bike on pavement or dirt roads, 
but I think I’ll wait until 6 months where the tendons will be 100%
anchored to the bone. I don’t want to do something stupid and 
have to start over again. I have a climbing friend who pushed things
too quickly and ripped everything apart. She just finished her 
second surgery where they’re just trying to salvage what they can.


----------



## Pablo1960 (Jan 2, 2011)

Thoughts/Advice for those doing research for their upcoming
surgery:

-Choosing a doctor. Look for someone in their 30s to early 50s. They
haven’t been out of residency very long and should be up on all the latest 
techniques. Look for a BOARD CERTIFIED orthopedic surgeon, a 
SHOULDER SPECIALIST who did a FELLOWSHIP (an
extra year), and is SPORTS MEDICINE trained. Get the doctor who does a bunch
of these operations every week. They’ve got the team that knows what they’re doing. 

-Immediately post surgery, I couldn’t get comfortable sleeping in the recliner or
with a wedge pillow behind my back. Check out a “Pregnancy Pillow”. I’m cheap, so instead of
buying one, I just used 4-6 pillows arranged to achieve the same 45 degree position, which was tolerable. 

-I hate opioids and the constipation they cause. There are studies showing that alternating Tylenol and
Ibuprofen is as effective at pain relief as opioids. Caution is required because exceeding usage
quantities of Tylenol can damage your liver, while Ibuprofen can damage kidneys. Also, 
Ibuprofen is hard on your stomach, so take it with food. It worked for me, but check with your Doc.

-A back scrubber brush and foaming body wash in a pump container will make your first shower easier.

-Short hair makes life easier. 

-Those plastic floss pics will allow you to floss your teeth one-handed. 

-If you’re getting surgery on your dominant side, practice EVERYTHING with your other 
hand, BEFORE SURGERY. Eating, writing, shaving, wiping your ass, putting on your clothes, etc. 

-If you live alone, switch to foods you can prepare and eat one handed. I made a bunch of stuff, cut it
into bite sized pieces, and froze it. 

-My truck is manual transmission, and my surgery was on my left shoulder. No problem driving at 2 weeks.
If I ever get my right shoulder done, I’ll try to swap vehicles for an automatic transmission for a couple of 
months, or buy one temporarily.


----------



## Pablo1960 (Jan 2, 2011)

Final thoughts - the summation from my surgical experience and months of internet reading. 

-The shoulder/rotator cuff is a complex joint.
-Everyone’s injury is different.
-Every doctor uses/prefers different techniques.
-Everyone heals at different rates. Generally, 20 year olds tend to heal more quickly than 61 year olds. 
-Blood flow to tendons is low, so they heal much more slowly than a simple bone fracture. Don’t 
compare this ‘soft tissue injury’ with the broken bones you’ve had in the past. 
-Plan on at least a year or so, to recover from the surgery, regain range-of-motion, and strength. You may
heal more quickly. Lucky you!
-Most long term studies I’ve read show good results and recovery by 12-18 months. That’s for both the 
fast-healers and the slow-healers. Don’t get discouraged if things aren’t improving as quickly as you’d
like. Do your PT. 
-There is a significant percentage of repair failures…something like 20%, if I recall correctly? Everything
is extremely fragile for the first 6 weeks - be really careful. 
At three months, tendon-to-bone attachment is getting stronger, but don’t
do anything stupid between 3-6 months to rip it all apart and have to start over. 
At 6 months, tendon-to-bone is around 100% and it’s time to start rebuilding muscle. 
-Follow you doctor’s and physical therapist’s instructions. Good luck.


----------



## JimmyAsheville (Oct 21, 2018)

salinity said:


> Thanks. Well, the start of the hill climb at the beginning of this "trail" is an absolute b!t&h! So much so I couldn't even post up here for a few days.
> 
> The pain came on about 18-24 hours post op (after the nerve block wore off) and it felt like a grizzly bear was tearing my shoulder apart. Constantly. No type or amount of narcotic pain med was even taking the edge off. Suppose I was one of the unlucky ones for whom the post op pain from this surgery is particularly bad.
> 
> ...


 When I had my first R/C rebuild the doctor handed me a bottle of OxyContin and told me to take 2 every 4 hours, saying "don't wait until they wear off it will be too late", Then he handed me a bottle of Percocet and told me to take those too to "take the edge off". It was three days of hell. Not to mention the headache coming off the oxy.


----------



## Pablo1960 (Jan 2, 2011)

JimmyAsheville said:


> When I had my first R/C rebuild the doctor handed me a bottle of OxyContin and told me to take 2 every 4 hours, saying "don't wait until they wear off it will be too late", Then he handed me a bottle of Percocet and told me to take those too to "take the edge off". It was three days of hell. Not to mention the headache coming off the oxy.


I had heard horror stories of the pain after the nerve block wears off. I'd also heard about elaborate pain pumps and ice machines. My anesthesiologist used "Exparel", which is a 36 hour, non-opioid nerve block. I think it's only been approved since around 2018 or so. My arm was completely numb (which isn't exactly a pleasant feeling, but better than pain) for exactly 20 hours, then feeling started returning to my fingers and slowly up my arm over the next 8 hours or so. But my shoulder stayed numb for the full 3 days. I avoided any significant pain (mostly 1 or 2 on a scale of 10), and only used about 10 pills of Oxy, mostly because people warned me to pre-medicate. Google "Exparel"and talk to your doc about it. (I have no association with the company who makes Exparel, except as a very satisfied customer).


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

Pablo1960 said:


> I had heard horror stories of the pain after the nerve block wears off. I'd also heard about elaborate pain pumps and ice machines. My anesthesiologist used "Exparel", which is a 36 hour, non-opioid nerve block. I think it's only been approved since around 2018 or so. My arm was completely numb (which isn't exactly a pleasant feeling, but better than pain) for exactly 20 hours, then feeling started returning to my fingers and slowly up my arm over the next 8 hours or so. But my shoulder stayed numb for the full 3 days. I avoided any significant pain (mostly 1 or 2 on a scale of 10), and only used about 10 pills of Oxy, mostly because people warned me to pre-medicate. Google "Exparel"and talk to your doc about it. (I have no association with the company who makes Exparel, except as a very satisfied customer).


I was the opposite.
I hate taking much of anything and specially Oxy.
Tylenol with Codeine plugs me up but I did take a few for a day or 2..
So Ice was my only salvation!
But the aching was pretty bad but then I was sort of use to it as my shoulder ached for about a year and half before surgery. I just learned to live with it.......but the first 3 weeks were brutal and lack of sleep was tough!
That is one thing I don't miss now........and plan on not have to endure again if possible!
Other then that my shoulder is pretty good!
Sometimes my shoulder will let me know if I over did it...........So
Not a 100% but maybe 85% and I will take that!


----------



## DoNotDisturb (Feb 15, 2021)

How are you guys doing pain wise?

I had my labrum repaired through arthroscopy on March 5th. I still have frequent pain, sometimes a sharp stabbing pain, usually the day after PT, sometimes for no reason at all.

There was one day I was sitting down on a bench, dog leash in my bad arms hand (I know, I'm an idiot) momentarily and my dog lunged at a squirrel, yanking my bad arm pretty bad. I had pain for a few days but seemed to normalize. I continue to have random pains on and off for 8 weeks or so now and told my surgeon about it but since he claims it appeared stable and I wasnt having pain during the visit that it should be okay.

When I talked to my PT about it, he said its a bit unusual and people, especially my age, are a bit ahead of me in regard to PT by this point in their recovery. He's working to figure out if one of my home exercises is the cause, but he's saying after another 2-4 weeks if I still have the pain then he will recommend a MRI to reevaluate my repair for possible reinjury.

Anyone else still feeling these random sharp pains? I'm a little disappointed. I bought a brand new SC Hightower just 3 weeks prior to my surgery and despite being almost 5 months post-op I feel like I still have at least several months of recovery left before I can even go on a easy ride. And that's if I dont need a second surgery due to potential reinjury.


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

DoNotDisturb said:


> How are you guys doing pain wise?
> 
> I had my labrum repaired through arthroscopy on March 5th. I still have frequent pain, sometimes a sharp stabbing pain, usually the day after PT, sometimes for no reason at all.
> 
> ...


dang ,, i might put off my surgery then
i can ride ok not aggressive but ok with my current injury


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

DoNotDisturb said:


> How are you guys doing pain wise?
> 
> I had my labrum repaired through arthroscopy on March 5th. I still have frequent pain, sometimes a sharp stabbing pain, usually the day after PT, sometimes for no reason at all.
> 
> ...


Well I don't know if my surgery can compare to yours as you had your Labrum repaired even thought it is close to the same area...........
I will be 2 years since my surgery exactly.
I had pain for at least 2 months but the first month was the worst.
(I wrote about this in previous posts.) The aching was the worst!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Iced every day for 7 months!
Off work for 3 months......light duty to start.
I did ride a stationary bike about 8 or 9 weeks after surgery, once a week. It felt great but I made sure I did not over do it!
6 months for my first road ride.
8 months for my first easy mountain bike ride that I felt pretty good and no pain or aching!
The funny part that is sort of similar to you was while I was recovering I ended up buying a new mountain bike frame and while I had not a lot to do I bought parts for her and got most of it just before Covid 19 hit.
So I had something to look forwards to but never got it all together till a year later and I finally got her out.....it was awesome!
So what I am saying is........take it easy and for some it takes more time to heal than others.
I had 3 out of 4 ......*supraspinatus, infraspinatus, subscapularis* and teres minor repaired.
My Doc called it a major repair, which he had not anticipated for. 
I was in surgery for 3 hours instead of 1 hour, he had said it should take..
Thankfully it seems to be holding and I did not do anything stupid while in recovery.
I am still careful and have no aching but if I over do it it does get angry with me and lets me know!
Not sure if that is helpful!

The Hightower is a very nice bike.......it was on my list but to pricey!
Good luck!


----------



## Pablo1960 (Jan 2, 2011)

DoNotDisturb said:


> How are you guys doing pain wise?
> 
> I had my labrum repaired through arthroscopy on March 5th. I still have frequent pain, sometimes a sharp stabbing pain, usually the day after PT, sometimes for no reason at all.
> 
> ...


I had a mild SLAP tear, but my surgeon just did a Tenodesis, which relieves the pressure on the labrum so it can heal itself. I've read where going in to repair the labrum is a much more involved procedure, and takes a lot longer to heal. I don't recall reading anything about the pain aspects of labrum repair. Really, every injury is different and every surgeon has preferred techniques. Go with what your doc says. Hang in there and good luck.

As for me, the sharp pain stopped around 3 months post-op, and I feel pretty good now. My biggest problem is the glacial pace of regaining my range of motion. I'm still improving, but it seems much more slowly than other patients. Earlier in this thread, Nat said it best, "Rotator cuff surgery will teach you patience whether you like it or not".


----------



## DoNotDisturb (Feb 15, 2021)

Had random pains, which were bad enough I couldn’t move my arm, on Saturday accompanied by a weird creaking/rubbery sound. Looks like I have to get an MRI to evaluate for reinjury


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

Well, for those looking for light at the end of the tunnel:
From ski accident 1/16, left shoulder surgery 3/23, to completing the 9/18 47 mileage "2021 Triple trail challenge" has been a journey.
Including 4.5 months no riding.

Honestly the past 2.5 months were for me both exercising / stretches at home and keep hitting the trails with purpose. At times .. it was hard to motivate &#8230; Nice to now ride for fun and "Miles for smiles" again 

I'm the heaviest by far at 5'9" and 218lbs, wearing the blue shirt on left






















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calsun (May 12, 2021)

I have twice damaged a rotator cuff and despite having spent time with a number of doctors I remained ignorant of the cause. I came across a newspaper article that commented on how the muscles used when our arms are at shoulder height are relatively weak as we are not designed for swinging from tree limbs. 

I got to where it was painful to lift my arm higher than my shoulder and finally lucked out by seeing a physical therapist who had worked for the SF Giants baseball team with their pitchers. I went 4 times a week for 4 weeks of very painful stretching but at the end I had the full range of motion back with my shoulder. I now am much more careful with activities that require dealing with something over my head.


----------

